
Is “Stone Soup” the Greatest Business Book Ever Written? - dzello
http://rexstjohn.com/stone-soup-greatest-business-book-ever-written
======
hermanradtke
I have read a couple versions of Stone Soup. I hear it as a message that
community is more powerful than individuals working on their own. I think it
is better used for building teams than businesses.

